# Resources > Professional Associations >  WMA 2014: Collections and Registrar Opportunities

## laurenvalone

Dear Registrar and Collections professionals,

Las Vegas museums play heavily in the citys continuing cultural renaissance; as Las Vegas residents continuously look to the future of what is possible and even imaginable, the city has always been a mecca for new, inspiring ideas. In this spirit of reimagining the possible the Western Museums Association (WMA) invites you to join us as we _Expect the Unexpected_, the theme for the 2014 Annual Meeting. This years program explores the role of museums in an always-changing urban landscape and encourages us to think beyond the ordinary.

Sessions are broken out into six interdisciplinary tracks including, Business, Leadership/Careerpath, Visitor Experience, Community Engagement, Collections, and Technology. Much like many of the functions within your own organization, each session incorporates multiple perspectives from across museum disciplines.

Registrars and Collections Management professionals will find the following programming of particular interest:

*Pre-Conference Workshops*

Surveying and Assessing Collection NeedsCSI: Registrars at the Boulder City MuseumModern Museum Lighting: Energy and Controls Strategies

*Luncheon*

Registrars Committee Western Region Luncheon

*Sessions*

What Did I Just Step On?!? Integrated Pest ManagementNo Trivial Matter: Collection Management and Insurance Best PracticesCultivating Kitsch CollectionsUniversity Museums Open for Research: A Collections Managers PerspectiveWhere to Begin? Choosing a Collections Management DatabaseIntroduction to Digital Asset Management Systems and the Balboa Park CommonsCollections That Can Kill: Safe Handling, Display and Storage of Hazardous Materials and Weapons

You can learn more about the 2014 Annual meeting here: http://www.westmuse.org/annual-meeting

Registration is now open for WMA 2014. Members are eligible for an Early Bird Registration discount  the deadline for this is *July 31, 2014*.

Non-members can still save by becoming members. Learn more about WMA membership here: http://www.westmuse.org/membership

Register today and join the WMA community! Register here: https://www.regonline.com/WMA2014

As Las Vegas museums welcome the WMA community, let WMA illuminate Las Vegas museums and give you a new perspective on this continually changing city. We are looking forward to welcoming you to Las Vegas in October!

All the best,
Lauren Valone
Program Coordinator
Western Museums Association

----------

